
Show HN: BOOLR, a digital logic simulator - GGBRW
I am a Dutch high school student and last year I had to do a large project of my own choice. Together with two other guys I decided to do a project about digital logic. We had an ambitious plan: building an 8-bits computer.<p>At that time I started learning programming and I already knew some HTML and CSS. So we decided to not build a physical computer, but one running in a self-built simulator. I was going to build the simulator, the other guys took care of the computer. 
I was hard, our school hadn&#x27;t taught us anything about computers and programming so we had to learn everything ourselves. Our mentor told us our project was impossible to do, but we didn&#x27;t listen and we worked hard.<p>After a year we did it, I have built the simulator, called BOOLR, and the other guys have built the 8-bits computer, called Tineke. Our mentor was really impressed, we got a 10&#x2F;10 grade.<p>I&#x27;ve created BOOLR with JavaScript and Electron, the UI with HTML &amp; CSS.<p>-------------<p>About &amp; Download website: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;boolr.me" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;boolr.me</a>, feel free to download it and play around with it, it has a tutorial mode to show how everything works.<p>On Github: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ggbrw&#x2F;boolr" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ggbrw&#x2F;boolr</a>, I&#x27;m new to programming so don&#x27;t blame me for the ugly and messy code. Next year I am going to study computer science so I hope to learn more about organizing and optimizing my code, but I am really proud of the result.
======
aroberge
This is absolutely brilliant! After looking at the demo video, I'm at a loss
for words to describe how fantastic the user interface looks and how easy it
appears to build components. I'll definitely have to find time to play with
it.

One small suggestion: think of a student who only has access to the code on
github and would like to create their own version to see how it works.
(Perhaps, for some reason, the site boolr.me has been taken down.) Can you
think of simple steps to write to your README file so that this student could
get started?

------
deferredposts
Awesome project! I know we don't like to take credit here in the Netherlands,
but you should certainly add a small bio of the team members. Take pride in
your work ;)

I read that you plan to study CS next year. If you are going to the TU Delft,
send me a PM. I can introduce you to a couple of professors and their research
groups.

~~~
GGBRW
Thank you! I am actually going to TU Delft next year :) Would be really
awesome if you could introduce me! How can I PM you in here?

------
jpl56
Very nice! I just finished "Circuit scramble" on Android and will be able to
create my own diabolical levels ;)

------
nickynickell
Pretty slick for what I'm assuming is your first big project.

Tangentially related: do you think your mentor might have been indirectly
encouraging you by telling you it was impossible? I've been on both ends of
that trick and have seen mixed results. Any mentors here who have done
something similar? How did it go?

~~~
malux85
I do this with some of the students I mentor, but it must depend on the
students personality.

A rebellious student will be challenged by being told they're not allowed to
do something.

A prideful or intellectually vain student will be stirred to action by being
told something is impossible.

A timid student can be stirred into action by telling them you see greatness
in them.

But you really have to get to know them before you decide which method to
apply in a subtle matter, as an incorrect choice will be deleterious

------
smanatstpete
Beautiful piece of software. UI is simple and intuitive. You guys will go
places.

------
m-j-fox
Nice work! You know EDA is big business and for some reason their UI uniformly
sucks. You should talk to Cadence about doing the front end for all their
tools. You'd make millions and more importantly end an epoch of suffering.

------
bollockitis
This is amazing work! While watching the video, my jaw dropped when you
selected "componetize." I'm looking forward to playing with this.

------
Faaak
Always wanted to do that. Very nice project and UI; congrats !

------
rendall
Congratulations! It looks great!

